# Toolholders for mill and lathe



## orjo (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi,
I just finisched some toolholders which I was making during a few days.

This one is a toolholder for my mill. The tool is  from iseca with ceramique inserts. I will use it for roughing work.



The next one is for holding sawing mills and module mills I have.



The next one is for holding tread dyes on the lathe. It is not compleetly finisched. I need to make some more adapters so I will be able to mount some larger and smaller dyes.



The material I made this from is some old tread studs of M42 600mm long grade 10.9 ( containing some chrome for strenght).
Sawing these studs was not possible. I have a circular saw and the teeth are dull in a few minutes. I the used the large angle cutter to cut them.



Then I turned them on the lathe, that went actually pretty good. I use Mainly ceramique inserts.
Even drilling the necessary holes whet good using lot of cooling. Tapping was something else, I used Machine taps at first but they squeek to much after a few turns, I was affraid to break them and then backed of. Next I used some tap sets wiht 3 taps and they worked pretty good with lots of oil and regularly backing of.





On the mill I made the holes and keyways.





The holder for the roughing mill works like a sharme. Everything is right in center.
I'm very Happy.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice work. Would like to see them in action.
Dave


----------



## orjo (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll make some pictures de next time I will use them.


----------



## master53yoda (Jan 12, 2015)

I need to make one for my face mill.   thanks for the pictures and the discussion.

Art B


----------



## jghm (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks great, I really like your lathe dog!


----------



## thomas s (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes nice job and I like that lathe dog also. thomas s


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful work!  And you can tell you started with some nice stock there too.  

What type of taps did you say you used?  


Bernie


----------



## orjo (Jan 13, 2015)

The taps I used are stretch bolts with M42 metric treads at both ends. The strength of these bolts are graded 10.9.

The bolts came from a large tunneling machine from work, they are used to hold the drill head to the machine. There are about 20 blots needed  and they need to be replaced each time the drillhead is replaced.


----------



## bearrr (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice Job!


orjo said:


> Hi,
> I just finisched some toolholders which I was making during a few days.
> 
> This one is a toolholder for my mill. The tool is  from iseca with ceramique inserts. I will use it for roughing work.
> ...


----------



## orjo (Jan 18, 2015)

Here is a picture of the roughing arbor in use.


Its a piece of flat steel 10 x 40 mm which I'm dressing down to 25 mm is 3 cuts.
This is a cut of 6mm high and it is cutting like butter at about 800 rpm.


----------



## basildoug10 (Mar 4, 2015)

dave2176 said:


> Very nice work. Would like to see them in action.
> Dave


Yes a great effort indeed, well done.

Basildoug10


----------

